# Miyata 912



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Seeing carbonite's Dave Scott got me thinking. I was missing something from the current lineup--went from race bikes to touring/randonnesque setups. I needed some 80s racing steel. Like Mr. Hickey, I'm unable to resist the siren song of lugged Japanese bikes. So when this one popped up on CL today, I had to have it.

Photos show it as it came. Will post more later when my "restoration" is done.

The components are all Shimano 600. Pretty cool.

I don't think the bike was used much. One scrape on the downtube decal, but that's the only "major" cosmetic imperfection.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

What a great example of a quality 80's Japanese bike....Very nice


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I like Miyatas, particularly ones like that.


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

wow, now that is one unit. i want one of those! way nice score.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

How much did you pay?


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*rear tire is flat*

It's flat, I can't believe you bought that. I will be glad to take it off your hands. You know fixing a flat is a very difficult and expensive job, probably cost you more than the bike is worth. Really, I'm just here to help.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Sweet. Miyata sponsored my club as a kid after Raleigh dropped out. As I'm sure you know that is pretty close to the top end stuff. I saw that one. Right now I have 2 e-mails in to the guy in Issaquah that claims to have a Colnago for $75. Somehow, I'm suspect. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

JP said:


> Sweet. Miyata sponsored my club as a kid after Raleigh dropped out. As I'm sure you know that is pretty close to the top end stuff. I saw that one. Right now I have 2 e-mails in to the guy in Issaquah that claims to have a Colnago for $75. Somehow, I'm suspect. ;-)


Hell, I'll sell you a Colnago for $75 bux.

It needs a re-paint though.

It would get it out of my house.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

rcnute said:


> Seeing carbonite's Dave Scott got me thinking. I was missing something from the current lineup--went from race bikes to touring/randonnesque setups. I needed some 80s racing steel. Like Mr. Hickey, I'm unable to resist the siren song of lugged Japanese bikes. So when this one popped up on CL today, I had to have it.
> 
> I don't think the bike was used much. One scrape on the downtube decal, but that's the only "major" cosmetic imperfection.


You should not post these things.

I am trying really hard to be good and trying really hard NOT to buy a Miyata Team that is for sale.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I have ridden a Team Miyata back in the day. What you don't want to hear is that it is a sweet bike.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Hell, I'll sell you a Colnago for $75 bux.
> 
> It needs a re-paint though.
> 
> It would get it out of my house.


Really? How big?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

JP said:


> I have ridden a Team Miyata back in the day. What you don't want to hear is that it is a sweet bike.



I'm sure it is.

I'm trying to not have any more "race" bikes though.

I want them to be more versatile.

You want that Colnago or what???


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

mbaha said:


> How much did you pay?


$220. Not the score of the century but pretty good considering. What I really liked was the 600 stuff. Did have to shell out for a new chain and bar tape.


----------



## Nathan_P (Jul 28, 2004)

Race bikes are all I ride lol, I can't get into the whole basket thing  

Nice bike man, what's the frame made out of I couldn't tell?

Nathan


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

Nathan_P said:


> Nice bike man, what's the frame made out of I couldn't tell?
> 
> Nathan


I seem to recall that Miyata made their own splined tubing (similar to SLX) with the high end bikes getting tripple or quad-butting (seen on my brother's Univega Superstrada that was built by Miyata).


----------



## Wayne Jacobsen (May 6, 2008)

*Team Miyata with splined tubes*

That's a good excuse to post shots of my 1987 Team Miyata:










Miyata used its own splined, butted tubing on frame:










And fork:










The close ups show it needs some TLC, but until 5 weeks ago, it was my only road bike for the last 20 years. It still works fine.

--Wayne


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Cool bike.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't have any pix handy, but I've been riding my 710 since '88. It's been replaced as my primary road bike, but still a great ride.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

It must be Miyata week or something, I just picked up this 1984 Nine Twelve over the weekend. It's a bit tall for me (measured it at 59ctc but a catalog link implies it's a size 60), but fits close enough when I'm riding it.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

After a little refurb.


----------

